# 

## daber1980

Witam.
Chcę położyć kostkę granitową na podjeździe do garażu i przed domem. Tam gdzie wjazd do garażu chcę dać większą, tak aby w razie czego coś cięższego niż osobówka mogło wjechać. Natomiast nie wiem co dać na resztę, bo chcemy aby w razie potrzeby wszędzie można było autem osobowym stanąć. Czy 4/6 z dobrym podłożem wystarczy? Tak twierdzą wykonawcy, ja jednak mam obawy...

----------


## Blechert

Obawy słuszne. Kostka 4/6 jest za drobna pod auto. Wystaczy stale parkować w jednym miejscu a potem skręcać koła przed wyjazdem. Po jakimś czasie dziura gwarantowana. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kupiecjudex

Słusznie! Mnie tez proponowano granit 6/6. Ale po namyśle i konsultacjach w kilku miejscach 6/8 to absolutne minimum.
Wjedzie Ci potem ktoś czym wiekszym i kładziemy od początku. Ja dam chyba 10/10.

----------


## petr_151

Jesteście w błędzie, grubość kostki ma znaczenie marginalne, najważniejsza jest podbudowa to co pod kostka będzie. Jeśli warstwa tłucznia nie będzie miała prawidłowej grubości  to i tak z czasem kostka osiądzie porobią się koleiny niezależnie jaką grubość będzie miała kostka.

----------


## Blechert

Koleiny a wyrywanie kołami kostki to 2 różne rzeczy.
Koleiny powstają gdy jest za cienka warstwa podbudowy.
Wyrywanie następuje gdy kostka jest za drobna w stosunku do obiążenia ruchem.

----------


## m.trybulec

Podjazd przy domu to raczej nie parking dla 'tirów'. Pod samochody osobowe wystarcza kostka 6 cm. Grubszą kładzie się, jeśli przewiduje się ruch ciężarówek (8 cm). Ale jak pisał petr_151 dla trwałości podjazdu istotne jest to co pod kostką. Jakoś podbudowy jest tu kluczowa. Oprócz jej prawidłowego wykonania warto też sprawdzić z jakim gruntem mamy do czynienia. Jeśli grunt jest gliniasty np. geowłóknina pozwoli oszczędzić na ilości kamienia na warstwę konstrukcyjną.

----------


## k***a*z

> Jesteście w błędzie, grubość kostki ma znaczenie marginalne, najważniejsza jest podbudowa to co pod kostka będzie. Jeśli warstwa tłucznia nie będzie miała prawidłowej grubości  to i tak z czasem kostka osiądzie porobią się koleiny niezależnie jaką grubość będzie miała kostka.


Dokładnie tak, kostkę należy ułożyć ciasno i nie będzie problemu.

----------


## mushi

kostka ciasno ułożona dobrze też wygląda  :smile:

----------


## k***a*z

> Witam, zapraszam do zapoznania się z artykułem który przedstawił jeden z producentów kostki granitowej.
> 
> Tutaj jest wszystko ładnie objaśnione w zakładce blog. Sam przy zakupie kostki miałem podobny problem jednak udało mi się ją w końcu dobrać.
> Kostka granitowa
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Za taką reklamę to "ban" od admina !!!!!!!

----------

